# Snook Season Feb 1 ST



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Snook : Closed season in all state waters of the Atlantic Ocean north and east of the Dade-Monroe County Line, except in waters of Everglades National Park, during the months of June, July and August. Not less than 26 in.or more than 34 in. 

Guides are not allowed to keep a bag limit while on a paying charter. Closed season Dec-15 thru Jan 31 and June, July, Aug. 

$2.00 snook stamp required 
Daily Limit 2 
Snook 
Closed season in all state waters of the Atlantic Ocean south and west of the Dade-Monroe County Line, in all state waters of the Gulf of Mexico, and in waters of Everglades National Park, during the months of May, June, July, and August.

Not less than 26 in.or more than 34 in. Guides are not allowed to keep a bag limit while on a paying charter. Closed season Dec-15 thru Jan 31 and June, July, Aug. 
Daily Limit 1
$2.00 snook stamp required 

Gear up

T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

having not done any surf fishing this time of year in the past, hope this is not a nobrainer question. Do you catch snook in the surf and how?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.florida-outdoors.com/fssnook.htm http://www.fishsanibel.com/fish/centropomidae.htm#Common%20Snook 
I have caught them in the surf and in the
Banana river best fish you ever tasted in your life.
T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey thanks Kozlow, sounds as though south of canaveral is best, may have to head down to your beach when the water warms a bit. thanks again!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Hey KOZ,

How many snook have you landed ? Biggest ?? Peferred technique/catch method ??? Tastes like ???? Based on all the great things `bout Snook I heard I was hard after'em.

Wild Bill & I saw 2 or 3 caught on live shrimp off Bokeelia pier over Thanksgiving - always a bridesmaid never a bride  

Also hear they'll eat a yozuri ?!

Hey Jighead, What is West/Gulf Coast FLA regs on Snook ? Was open over Thanksigiving for Snook >28" and was a 1 or 2 bag limit ?? And hey did we need a Snook stamp there also to keep one 

Dress warm & go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Bucket,

If I understand right, its 26" - 34" in natural state(no messing with tails or anything).

Needed Snook stamp to keep or posses(like your hinting too me)...limit two per person per day.

Season closed Dec.15-Jan.31 and May,June,July & August(Gulf Coast adds extra month of May).

Found new spot but haven't been able to try it do to weather. On scouting trip,no one was catching do to weather. Will update when(if)I actualy catch something.  

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Bucket
I have caught 4.5 so far down here.
2 on gold spoons in the surf near Sabastian
Inlet they were 29 and 32. 1 in Flamingo on a trip with a freind using Grasshopper Jigs.
That one was 27 inches but had to let him go, out of season in the park at that time of
the year.  And the last one in the Indian River Jiging live shrimp wading in the river and casting near docks along the rivers edge. He was 26. 
Penn 704z 20# test
The 1st time I tasted a snook it was great
it almost tasted like cod to me very lite flaky texture,never tasted a better fish.
And I guess I can tell you about the one I
caught in my cast net off the Melbourne
Beach Pier at 3 AM. One hot Summers night
looking for bait for in the AM.
Low and behold, thought I hit a very large school of bait fish when my cast net started
pulling me over the rail at the pier. He was 28 inches I happen to like that method best
of all.
  

T<---->Lines
Kozlow
FYI/ never cook a snook with the skin on.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Kozlow,

Noted the .5 

Was that a case of "fish head...fish head...rolly polly fish head...."shark snack?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Jighead
Do you know where the ranger station walk over is. Looking for your BRO ( Bucket) he knows Check
NC Board.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

I was only out there a couple of times...only once fishing. Bucket will probably check the board later tonight(11:00-1:00am). Not sure if he actually ever sleeps(has young'ns)


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I thought you might have known. And saw you were on so I thought I would ask you. Thank god I'm done with the youngn's .

Kozlow Even though my girlfriend is standing reading this and saying "oh really?!?!?!".


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

kozlow now you know it is illegal to keep any game fish when you use a cast net  just getting you back for the towel joke.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

damn kozlow guess you didn't think it was funny. you could of wrote me back


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

FL Fisherman
It was some what humorous, but I just thought
the towel joke was better.  
T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

ok i will give you that one but at least i am trying. which means i still got one more until we are even


----------

